# Safe adhesive?



## scorpion0151 (May 20, 2009)

I've bought some aquarium LED lights for my new vivs and I thought I'd ask if anyone had an idea of a way to stick them on to the viv :whistling2: I was thinking of using my glue gun, do you think this would work? as in will it be safe in the heat and humidity?


----------



## scorpion0151 (May 20, 2009)

nobody got any advice?


----------



## scorpion0151 (May 20, 2009)

any ideas? anyone? I need to get these lights in this weekend.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

What vivs are they going in, high humidity or low?

I used the sticky pads that came with the aquarium lights to fix them the first time. When I moved them I used a glue gun. As long as it's a strong glue and allowed to dry completely it should be fine.


----------



## Reptileazza (Feb 25, 2010)

there is no reason why a hot glue gun could hurt mate.
its odourless when completely dried.


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

screwfix mate
for about 2.50 they do silicone sealant glue stuff that sticks good and is odourless ive used it to stick sealant edging strips inside my viv so nothing will leak


----------



## wadey (Feb 13, 2010)

thetong6969 said:


> screwfix mate
> for about 2.50 they do silicone sealant glue stuff that sticks good and is odourless ive used it to stick sealant edging strips inside my viv so nothing will leak


I thought you can only use aquarium sealant for vivariums?


----------



## scorpion0151 (May 20, 2009)

Mirf said:


> What vivs are they going in, high humidity or low?
> 
> I used the sticky pads that came with the aquarium lights to fix them the first time. When I moved them I used a glue gun. As long as it's a strong glue and allowed to dry completely it should be fine.


it's high humidity viv, sounds like the best route for me is my trusty glue gun  thanks for all the help everyone


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

no why aquarium the silicone non toxic glue ive used will hold for years and is not smelly in the least one bit and 2.50 a tube/can is not expensive but above all can use in same room as snakes with no ill effect
aquarium sealant would kill all my animals and theyre not cheapies


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

scorpion0151 said:


> it's high humidity viv, sounds like the best route for me is my trusty glue gun  thanks for all the help everyone


Sounds like a plan to me.: victory:


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

basically whatever you use is upto you but you did ask for safe adhesive for led lights screwfix do safe non toxic adhasive silicon that will work well with lights 
it's not gauranteed 20 yrs but then neither are wooden vivs lol
let us know how it goes


----------

